# 9mm: CCI Blazer Aluminum vs. Winchester White Box



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Does the ammo matter that much? I wanted to know.

I set up my target, one Springfield XD9 Service Model, two magazines, one box of CCI Blazer Aluminum 115 gr, one box of Winchester White Box 115 gr, and a speed loader. The five on the right side of the target are WWB. The left side are CCI. With 10 rounds per aim point, I didn't see anything significant.



I took out another box of CCI Blazer Aluminum and another box of WWB. I put another 10 rounds per aim point. Again, left side was CCI. Right side was WWB. Still nothing significant.



So why do all the gun reviews include the type of ammo in the review? Car reviews don't point out what gas they used. Running shoe reviews don't normally say what socks they used. Is my test just not accurate enough to see the difference? Or is CCI Blazer Aluminum and WWB very close? Either way, it was a fun 200 rounds.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think a truer test would be to shoot a 3 rd group or a 5 rd group of each, and compare that way. The magazines tend to measure group size w/ different ammo.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Or bench the gun and shoot at 15-25 yards? The shots I did were free standing two handed at 7 yards. I was just having fun.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

They all looked good to me  :smt071


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good as way as any to spend a hour or so. It's shooting. Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Interesting write up.

Last monday a buddy and were at the range. He was fooling around with a box of WWB and a box of Magtech .45 ACP while I was shooting test loads for my USP.

He did pretty much the same thing you did here. The WWB was noticably more accurate than the magtech.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Ooops. Had the wrong first picture. It should be correct now.


----------

